# Potty Issues



## jazzysmom (Jun 15, 2010)

I have a three year old cockapoo that I have been feeding Innova to since she was born. I feed her once in the morning and sometimes once in the afternoon. Recently she has been having accidents of both kinds during the night. Wondering if it could be the food? I love the all natural food. Any ideas?


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

if shes been on the food all her life i doutb its the food. what time is her last walk, what time is she put to bed and what time does she get out of the crate in the morning.


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

How large is the crate compared to her? Is it very roomy? or if she free during the night?


----------

